# 1970 RA3 Vacuum Routing



## knathanson24 (5 mo ago)

I have been looking but cannot find the correct vacuum routing for a '70 RA3 273 carb, manual transmission, non-ac, non-California car. Even the service manual doesn't seem to have it. Does anyone have one they can share?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here you go. I've had these copies from the factory manual for decades. If you need more info, let me know or PM me and I can email it to you.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

70 Service manual chapter 6D. Emissions Control, figure 6D-11.
In that chapter you will find the vacuum routing to the distributor from the carburetor . The Distributor advance had an electrical solenoid controlled by the temperature switch and an internal transmission switch. 
Chapter 6B. Engine Fuel, Figure 6B-5. This shows the vacuum lines for the RA lower pan

The V-8 vacuum lines used three different systems. 
1. All V-8s including RA III
2. RA IV
3. California cars had the ECS (Evaporative Control System) in addition to 1 or 2 above.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

knathanson24 said:


> I have been looking but cannot find the correct vacuum routing for a '70 RA3 273 carb, manual transmission, non-ac, non-California car. Even the service manual doesn't seem to have it. Does anyone have one they can share?


If you do not have a 1970 Service Manual, check out our reading list. You can get a reprint on paper or a CD. 









 FAQ - General: GTO and Pontiac Reference Sources


Surprised this has not been brought up - a suggested reading list for us Pontiac enthusiasts. Let's list any books, journals, factory literature, CD's, or other printed materials tht may be of value. And, it does not have to necessarily be Pontiac specific if it can be applied to out hobby...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess the OP was a one-post-wonder.....


----------

